# BCD on old Shimano Cranks?



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi whats the bolt circle diameter for chainrings on older shimano cranks...i have exage lx mtb cranks...with 5 arm SG rings 46-36-?.........but is it using 110mm bcd....like current road chainrings and does anybody know where to find replacements...if they are odd sized?

-Boz


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The SS Boz said:


> Hi whats the bolt circle diameter for chainrings on older shimano cranks...i have exage lx mtb cranks...with 5 arm SG rings 46-36-?.........but is it using 110mm bcd....like current road chainrings and does anybody know where to find replacements...if they are odd sized?
> 
> -Boz


Old(er) Shimano cranks...like what year? Should be standard 110 as far as I know.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

yep, should be 110 bcd.
can be a [email protected] to find the good shimano rings(ie sg-x), but they're on ebay and check closeouts at the usual internet places (ie cambria bike) for 'off brand' rings. I've got good mileage outta raceface rings.



The SS Boz said:


> Hi whats the bolt circle diameter for chainrings on older shimano cranks...i have exage lx mtb cranks...with 5 arm SG rings 46-36-?.........but is it using 110mm bcd....like current road chainrings and does anybody know where to find replacements...if they are odd sized?
> 
> -Boz


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

*Gotta be 1989 or 1990 5 arm LX*



Rumpfy said:


> Old(er) Shimano cranks...like what year? Should be standard 110 as far as I know.


Year is 89 or 90 cause came off an 89 mongoose iboc comp frame.....currently rebuilding bike....and large chainrings kinda thru me off visually....... im used to compact...all i have on my bikes are compact.... but this bike is gonna be 1x8 and i want a 36t but needed a new ring and unsure of size.....thanks

-Boz


----------



## ray (Dec 28, 2004)

*inner ring*

the inner (small) ring diameter is 74 I think


----------

